# Some reality of selling your music on CDs



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2010)

I never wanted to sell my music on CDs, only sheet music on special demands and licensing. I did it because of some encouragement about this from a few good friends. I always said to myself, who would want to buy your stuff? Not because it's not good, but because you need major promotion for this, and that's still no guarantee, and it is costly. The promotion I was hoping for is through reviews for which I asked people on this forum to write,

http://www.vi-control.net/forum/viewtopic.php?t=18771

this would of been a good start, not one person did, this disappointed me, I must admit, especially seeing 1000 views and this place is where my music was the most exposed directly. I did get hundreds of great compliments from all over, which I'm very thankful for, a lot for Christmas Chimes, but this didn't translate in anything to help me where I needed it the most. 

One day I said to myself, I will never get on my knees to get people to want my music, I'll expose it where I can, and if they like it, it is there and they could contact me. So in that sense I have some regrets, since I find myself posting this, which takes away some pride I had.

I'm not just saying this for my own experience, but hopefully this can give some sense of reality to others regarding making a CD. Mine wasn't costly to do, since all the music was already done and I'm selling it in digital download only. But if you have major expenses in your production, you may want to consider what I said.


----------



## nikolas (Nov 23, 2010)

Well Guy, this sort of makes sense... This is a single forum with sevral thousand composers in here. 

From a marketing point of view:
a. It's not your target group. Like it or not, your target group are not composers, but music lovers, classical music old ladies and the rest.
b. You did not advertise anywhere else apart from a single thread in here.
c. Usually when you decide to go out and sell something you need to take into consideration advertising costs, market research and the rest. Sure perhaps word of mouth holds the best results (just look at LASS), but in all honesty if you're not researching into what you're about to do you're just diving into uncharted water!
d. That said, I need to stress the word advertising. I mean CDBaby already has a croud who are eager to get new listens, myspace, facebook, etc. I'm not on myspace but on facebook I didn't get anything from you, or a message, or whatever.

I know that this might read a little ugly, but this is the plain truth from where I'm sitting. It might read a little patronising, but from your post I just got a very romantic feeling of "some friends told me to do it and thus I did" or so...

Your music IS great, there's no doubt about that and so is the production value of everything, almost, I've heard from you. That said you are lingering on a weird plane between film music, classical music, and electronic music (due to the use of VI).

In either way, best of luck! I haven't found time to buy, read even your thread, but promise to do so once I get round to it!


----------



## lux (Nov 23, 2010)

What Nikolas said


also...



> Good News!
> 
> I just purchased "Christmas Chimes!"
> 
> Noel...



have you considered that you maybe could have a delayed report from the seller? From this quote you should have sold at least one.


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2010)

Nikolas, I think you misunderstood my point. First, I did advertise on Facebook and sent notices to my 2500 friends, and I have a fan club also there. As I said, the reactions were great! Give me more time and I will continue my self promotion, little by little. All I was saying is that, it would of been helpful if people *here* had written a review, as they commented so often on this site. But I can't take these comments and transfer them on itune, Amazon, cdbaby etc.. where they have their OWN review section. And in that sense I am disappointed because it would of served me well. Hope this makes more sense.


----------



## rJames (Nov 23, 2010)

I'm not sure when you put these up for sale but you need to forget it and give it time.

As long as your music is available, the demand will grow. Major promotion is why record companies take a portion of sales.

Just know that what you do it good and that it will find its place. You don't need to rely on reviews that you have solicited here.

Have some faith and give it time. (and maybe make sure a few music supervisors know about you when they need to pitch a cue like this for some media play)


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2010)

Oh yeah, I understand that and this is NOT a defeatism attitude I want to give, by all means. But because on these places you only get 30 sec of samples, I do believe that reviews can make a difference, they even have people you pay so they can review your music. That's just me.


----------



## MichaelL (Nov 23, 2010)

Hello Guy,

This is the first that I became aware of your CD. Does it matter to you who writes a review? I'm not well known, so perhaps no one will care about what I say.

From what I've heard, however, your music is always excellent. 

I wish you success with your CD.

Best,

Michael


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2010)

It's for the general public, by all means, please do, and anyone else. I think what is annoying for people is you have to register on cdbaby first to either buy or write a review. Well let's say that's the reason :wink:

And thanks for the nice words!


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2010)

And I agree with everything that has been said, but if you can get some help, and every little bit helps, what's wrong with reminding people? If people are too busy for that, well I'll have given it my best shot for here, and focus elsewhere.


----------



## careyford (Nov 23, 2010)

Hi Guy,

I missed your posted request. It's been a busy month! Consider that if you want results, personal requests made of specific individuals will produce more than general posts. I'm looking forward to listening to your most recent demos. Good luck with your CD.

Richard


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks Greg, love it!! 

I'll need a new sweater though to match it.


----------



## synergy543 (Nov 23, 2010)

Hey, I'm not Santa Claus! I don't do sweaters! :wink:


----------



## Guy Bacos (Nov 23, 2010)

Now that you magically dyed the banner, I won't have to change my forum wardrobe.


----------

